

Why Every Founder Needs an Apprentice - ccarella
http://blog.skillshare.com/post/8703391532/why-every-founder-needs-an-apprentice

======
Scriptor
I don't see any advantages for founders listed other than that having an
apprentice frees up some time. It basically sounds like having an assistant
that you also have to teach.

------
wccrawford
No, in fact, they don't even 'need' an assistant. It can be valuable, but
spending time looking for the right one can be wasting time that could be used
to just get stuff done.

------
hhorsley
I like the jackknife metaphor.

